# Downloading Gulfstream coordinates



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

Is anyone here aware of a place/way to download the current coordinates for the Gulfstream? We were coming South from New York earlier this week and I realized how much I needed the precise coordinates, especially of the western edge. It could the Western edge be in a simple .gps file or a spreadsheet. 

I was relying on a map, and now realize that a small distance is quite a few miles, and the precision would come in handy. I am using Coastal Explorer software and would like to know import the date to use when planning my routing.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Try this site.
Gulf Stream


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

PamlicoTraveler,

The Navy used to publish a table of coordinates defining the north wall of the Gulf Stream off the East Coast. I used it in 2005 to plot points in my laptop navigation software for route planning from the Abacos to the Chesapeake, around Cape Hatteras. I think it used to be on this page, but for the life of me, I can't find it there now. They do have some nice graphical formats, but the coordinates were very handy.

NAVMETOCCEN NORFOLK VA HOMEPAGE


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

speciald - I couldn't find it. Some interesting plots though.

hphoen... very interesting...especially the current charts!


----------

